# GTR replacement key



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I tried the search and couldn't find anything - I may need a replacement key what are the options? I have been given a rough price of £600-700 from Motorline Tunbridge Wells (whilst their computer boots up).

Thanks


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Youll find that the dealiers may be the only option but will want to pass all the security checks 1st, so youll need V5 & proof of Id to get one.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Litchfields?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

christer said:


> I tried the search and couldn't find anything - I may need a replacement key what are the options? I have been given a rough price of £600-700 from Motorline Tunbridge Wells (whilst their computer boots up).
> 
> Thanks



Have you ever tried to contact Westway Nissan?


----------

